# Disney Movies Anywhere Help on Kindle Fire HD



## ADHalsey

Hi everyone, I need help with Disney Movies Anywhere!

I have 2 Kindles for my kids and the Disney Movies Anywhere app.  The problem I'm facing is that I can't figure out how to download the movies so they can be watched when there is no WiFi available (like on road trips or on planes).  Does anyone know if this can be done?  Because if not, I'm returning the digital movies I just bought!

I'm so frustrated!  I've spent hours trying to make this work!  Any help or knowledge would be so wonderful!  Thanks!

ADHalsey


----------



## Sandpiper

Do you have e-reader Kindles or Fire tablets for the kids?  Kindles are for very little more than reading.  Fire tablets are for viewing videos.  I can't help you with downloading videos on a Fire tablet.  I've never done it.

This particular area is for Kindle discussion only.


----------



## Andra

When you purchase movies with Disney Anywhere, you don't actually purchase them through Disney.  It should give you a choice of where to purchase.  I've found that it's easiest to purchase the movies from Amazon and download them in the video section of the Fire.  I think you need to link your Disney account and your Amazon account to do this.


----------



## MichelleB675

If you have your Disney and Amazon accounts linked, go to the video tab on your Fire and select library, any Disney movies you have should show up there. Select the movie and you should have the option to either Watch Now or Download.


----------



## ADHalsey

We have two Kindle Fire HD tablets.  We have purchased movies through Amazon.com and are able to stream them from Disney Movies Anywhere App.  The problem we are having is being able to download the movies to the tablets so they can be watched when away from a WiFi connection.  There are no options in the DMA app to download.  Should I be able to from another app that is connected to DMA?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I know nothing of the DMA app, but if you bought the movies from Amazon, have you looked in the  "videos"on your Fire? On my old HDX, when I look at "your movies" and press down and hold on a particular movie, I see a menu that includes the option to download. Come to think of it, you might try pressing and holding on the movie you want to download and see if it offers a similar option.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I can't be sure, but I suspect that the app you're using is only partially compatible with the Fires. I think it's not hard to d/l Amazon videos, but would not be surprised that to view videos from other sources through other apps they have to stream. But: take everything I say with a grain of salt because I don't really do videos on my Fire at all.


----------



## barryem

ADHalsey said:


> We have two Kindle Fire HD tablets. We have purchased movies through Amazon.com and are able to stream them from Disney Movies Anywhere App. The problem we are having is being able to download the movies to the tablets so they can be watched when away from a WiFi connection. There are no options in the DMA app to download. Should I be able to from another app that is connected to DMA?


One suggestion I'd like to make about asking questions here is to be more specific about your device. Calling a Fire a Kindle is guaranteed to cause some confusion, as it did today.

This isn't entirely your fault. Amazon made a serious mistake calling the original Fires Kindles. In the second or third year they corrected that because it caused so much confusion, but the name seems to have stuck.

A Fire is a tablet that can play videos. A Kindle is an ereader that can't play videos. It would seem that distinction should be clear from the context of your questions but a lot of people buy ereaders and are surprised when they can't play videos.

Barry


----------



## Andra

You need to link your Disney Movies Anywhere with your Amazon account (or wherever you actually purchased the movies). for a Fire, the best way is to purchase from Amazon so you can download easily.

The instructions are in the first section of this page. The method depends on whether you start at Amazon or Disney.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/video/buzz


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals

You need to use the Amazon app to download the movies, not the Disney one. Not all items are available for download, but I'm pretty sure our copy of Frozen is and that was a Blu-Ray with Disney Movies Anywhere code included, with our DMA account linked to Amazon.


----------



## CS

Just to add to this: It doesn't matter where you bought the movies - they'll show up everywhere (including Amazon) as long as you go into your DMA account and link the various sites/services you want to use (Amazon, iTunes, VUDU, etc.).


----------



## J Lawrence

test message


----------

